# One Pass Issues



## blakeb (Jan 24, 2002)

I have 3 Tivos Roamio OTA (lifetime) Bolt (Paid) Edge (paid), Optimum Cable - I mostly use the Edge do to 6 channel recording the Bolt for back-up and overflow. My issue is with the 
Edge One Pass - On a few One Pass presets they don't record shows (I have to manually set for record) if I catch in time. When I try to modify the One Pass for the effected show it seems to edit but when I try to save it says "Your request cannot be processed" WhenI try to cancel I get the same "your request cannot be processed" I sent an email to Tivo support and after a few days I receives an answer completely un related to my problem, any one else have this issue and if so could you fix? 

I have used many Tivo units back to the original DireccTV (I have 4 old Directv Tivos) days and the Edge seems to be the worst.


----------



## lemansiii (May 13, 2016)

My brand new Tivo Edge started doing this intermittently when I try and delete a recorded show or modify a OnePass. I have no idea what's going on. I'm calling Tivo.


----------



## lemansiii (May 13, 2016)

Ok, that went well. Good support. They had me reboot and initiate a service connection. Which I had done previously and didn't help. I suspect they reset something on their end that fixed it. They didn't admit to that. We'll see if it happens again.

Tivo Online still doesn't have My Shows.


----------

